# Lyn's journey with her New NIKON D 500.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone... I don't no if you no but i have bought myself a new camera It is a Nikon D 500 with Lens from 200 to 500.. I haven't posted for a while so i thought it would be alright to do a new post with my brand new camera. Please enjoy I am into Wild life Photography..All of these photo's i took with my new camera.

A Dater Caught a fish in his beak









Rainbow Lorikeet in my backyard









Kestrel a Hawk









A Dater running on top of the water









Honey Bee on our grass tree.









Rainbow Lorikeet's on my feeding dish.









Rainbow Lorikeet in flight









Up Close Rainbow Lorikeet.









My favorite Rainbow Lorikeet doing the splits 









A Blue faced honey eater chasing spiders on our front tree.









Pink Galah in flight









Miner bird poking his tongue out









Pelican resting.









Close up of a Beadered Dragon









Black pacific Duck in flight









Rainbow Lorikeet in flight.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow Lyn, these are stunning photos they should be published in some sort of wildlife journal/magazine. I love the close ups. How's Indi, now we need some pics of him with your new camera.icturesplease:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn, those are incredibly beautiful photos!! 
You are so talented and it's always such a joy to see your newest shots. 

I can't wait to see more of them  hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn, those are incredibly beautiful photos!!
> You are so talented and it's always such a joy to see your newest shots.
> 
> I can't wait to see more of them  hoto:


Thank you Star. I have been teaching myself how to use my new D:SR Camera i have never owned one before only normal Camera well you no which one i had but i am going to sell my old one,, I just love taking photo's i can't get over the quality of the Photo so sharp..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cody said:


> Wow Lyn, these are stunning photos they should be published in some sort of wildlife journal/magazine. I love the close ups. How's Indi, now we need some pics of him with your new camera.icturesplease:


Thank you Cody. I am looking for a good websight but haven't found one yet.. Indi is good ill take some photo's of him over the weekend he is a bit scared of the new camera. Indi turns 7 year's old in December..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,
Your photography is absolutely breath-taking.
You are an excellent photographer and I'm in awe of your talent.
It's great that you have such a diversity of wildlife in Australia to photograph!
Keep up the good work --
Blessings*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> Your photography is absolutely breath-taking.
> You are an excellent photographer and I'm in awe of your talent.
> It's great that you have such a diversity of wildlife in Australia to photograph!
> ...


Thank you so very much Deb.. I have been teaching myself how to use my new camera i have to go and have lessons on it i don't go into things i don't no much about if i did i would get myself stuck so for now i only use what i no... I really love taking photo's of the wild life here we have so much and if you ever come to Australia to see it you will be in for a real treat. You are welcome in our world anytime..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*New*

A few more photo's of my Wild life Photography

Kangaroo









Crested pigeon









Miner Bird.









Water Wren didn't want his photo taken









Masked Lapwing









Ibis









Dater









Water Wrens chasing one another









Pink Galah.









Black Crow









Pelicans and Cormerts


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, another set of absolutely gorgeous shots  

Birds are very hard to photograph in flight; it's a testament to your amazing skill how sharp and clear these photos are!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, another set of absolutely gorgeous shots
> 
> Birds are very hard to photograph in flight; it's a testament to your amazing skill how sharp and clear these photos are!!


Thank you Star. As i said i just love wild life photography... It makes you love our wild life even more maybe i should make up a book of wild life or find a websight but i don't no of any to go onto... I have my wild life photography on facebook under Lynn Marie's Wild Life Photography.. I'll add some more soon next is to add some photo's of Indi again...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

And a few more Photo's from my Nikon D 500

Crested pigeon showing the beautiful colors on their wings.








Cormorant with a fish in it's beak.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow Lyn! :urock:

So when are we going to start seeing your amazing photos in books and magazines?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow Lyn! :urock:
> 
> So when are we going to start seeing your amazing photos in books and magazines?


Thank you Julie. Don't no when i am getting my photo's into a Magazine but maybe one day.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think they would be great in an article in National Geographic on Australian wildlife. They have a feature called "Your Shot" check this out Lyn.
https://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. Definitely check out the link she provided for you.
Your photography is awesome!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I agree with Cody. Definitely check out the link she provided for you.
> Your photography is awesome!!*


Thank you so much Deb. Yes i will go and check it out shortly ... I am hopefully going to go out again next week taking more photo's...



Cody said:


> I think they would be great in an article in National Geographic on Australian wildlife. They have a feature called "Your Shot" check this out Lyn.
> https://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/


Thank you Cody.... I just checked the sight out and i am already a member of that sight i forgot i joined....


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Gosh Lyn, just checked out these photos. They are amazing; very high quality and just capture so many aspects. Beautiful... 

:2thumbs:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any new pics Lyn?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone... I don't no if you no but i have bought myself a new camera It is a Nikon D 500 with Lens from 200 to 500.. I haven't posted for a while so i thought it would be alright to do a new post with my brand new camera. Please enjoy I am into Wild life Photography..All of these photo's i took with my new camera.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

And a few more Photo's from my Nikon D 500

Crested pigeon showing the beautiful colors on their wings.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn! I've missed your photos. This photo is absolutely stunning!

Thank you for lighting up my day with this picture!  hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn! I've missed your photos. This photo is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Thank you for lighting up my day with this picture!  hoto:


Thank you very much Starling. Your Welcome.


----------



## vic1viking (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Lyn
Your photos are fantastic.:lol:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow are those some beautiful photo's Lynn. Thank's for sharing !!


----------

